# Group Theropy Doesn't Work



## Chrome (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm being forced into group therapy. This is my 3rd week and I it just doesn't work. 
I'm depressed, paranoid to tell people anything, acting out like a antisocial child, and going backwards mentally.

They keep saying you'l get used to it just try to talk more about your feeling.

They don't get that I could *shoot a baby in the head easier than open up and be natural and talk. *

When will they ever get that everything social for us is forced and unnatural?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Chrome said:


> I'm being forced into group therapy. This is my 3rd week and I it just doesn't work.
> I'm depressed, paranoid to tell people anything, acting out like a antisocial child, and going backwards mentally.
> 
> They keep saying you'l get used to it just try to talk more about your feeling.
> ...


You should join a program that only lasts for some weeks like 9. Every week you will gradually improve by forcing yourself to participate since you only have a certain amount of time.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Please don't shoot a baby in the head.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Maybe you can concentrate on what others are saying and just listen to their experiences or feelings. That might help you a little. If you are that against talking, and feel like you are "being forced" then you shouldn't have to do it! But you could still go and be open to listening. 

In theory, group therapy should help you (us). Maybe give it a few months before deciding to quit?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Group therapy for SA? Hmmmm. Sounds rather counter-intuitive. If talking openly in groups was not an problem then you wouldn't need therapy. IDK but I think group therapy should perhaps come after some other therapy. Are you on meds? Maybe group therapy while on some decent meds would be better. Like a comb of amphetamine and a benzo. I could probably deal with group therapy if I was on decent meds. Then the therapy would be far more productive. Just my opinion...


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

You could stay a few more weeks and see how it goes. Personally I think group therapy isn't the best therapy for someone with sa. Maybe after indivudual therapy. I have had group therapy, because the therapist people thought that would be good for me. Well, it wasn't. Sitting in a group of ten people and just talking... didn't work. I have now CBT, started a few months ago and I think, no I know this will help me.
They have said so many times to me that if you do something often enough it will be easier, less anxious. That's not true, not for me. Maybe it is, but only that isn't enough. You also have to change the way you think. That's why I think CBT is really helpfull. Can't you try that? Who does actually force you to go to group therapy?


----------



## lostinparadise89 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think with proper meds and enough cbt under ones belt maybe a group setting would be a great way to break through the SA and great exposure as well. Sending a patient without any of the above is just a set up for failure imo. 

I am struggling to find the right therapist to address my anxiety and don't have my meds where they are helping. Groups have been suggested to me and I know I would not do well in a group at all. I give the OP credit for least getting out there and trying!!!


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I don't think group therapy is the best for SA. Maybe after you've become better, maybe.


----------



## hmacdona (Oct 21, 2011)

I went straight to group therapy after a prolonged period of not talking to anyone or going outside (a little over a year)

The first day I was crouched over in a fetal position, and when the 'therapist' saw that we talked individually and agreed that I would only stay for the first half-hour.

Gradually I worked my way up to lifting my head up and staying the whole time. I didn't have to speak if I didn't want to and for the longest time I just listened.

I think that group therapy is actually beneficial for SA *if done in a compassionate manner*. It stands to reason that you aren't going to get better unless you are placed in an uncomfortable situation that pushes your boundaries just a bit. Individual therapy just isn't very social..though it may need to be the starting point for some.

I also think group therapy is wonderful if the 'therapist' or whoever is leading the session shuts up more often than not and lets the participants talk to each other.


----------



## Chrome (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it would be better to do something like, 2 people 1st time then 3 then 4. Not just peg you into a group of 20 especially when 99% are there for heroin withdrawal.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

just fill a seat and put earphones in if you don't want to talk and are being forced to go. You are not obligated to talk and if anyone asks you just give them a note that states you are only here to listen.
if you don't feel ready to or able or a desire to work on SA then perhaps state that and that you have never made anyone any promises.. so they know it's your life/your call.


----------

